# Keyboard locks



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone ever experienced their typing locking up? I seem to get it quite often. Im using Kint3x and some after market keyboards but it even locks up on stock.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Year it goes all over the place. Only when its plugged in though. Its very weird and annoying

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TapatalkEdit: I use smart keyboard pro btw


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

That's when you use a non moto charger or cable.

I am talking about when my whole keyboard locks up and wont type anything. This happens often off if the charger.


----------

